

Developer Must Haves - adrianwaj
http://forum.jquery.com/topic/developer-must-haves

======
aaronblohowiak
Content-free list of tools. Nothing new or explained.

~~~
adrianwaj
That doesn't mean it's not useful :) It's also by JQuery devs. A Ask HN post
on dev tools mightn't have got any upvotes or comments: that was my thinking
-- at least here there's something to work off.

------
tptacek
I prefer Safari's debugging and Web Inspector tools to Firebug at this point.

~~~
Pistos2
I find myself using Chrome over Firebug more and more these days.

~~~
blasdel
Chrome uses Safari's Web Inspector directly on all platforms. It's a little
buggier than it is in Safari, but it's nowhere near as bad as Firebug when it
comes to crashy freakouts.

Now that Chrome works great on Linux I basically never have to suffer Firefox.
The way Mozilla promoted their useless "Web Developer Toolbar" and ignored
Firebug for years was always a great disappointment to me.

------
jamesbritt
"I couldn't find a good (free) text editor for MAC."

Have to wonder why vim or emacs were not considered, or not considered good,
but TextMate and Netbeans are viable choices for text editors.

------
Locke1689
Vim, cc, gdb, autotools, unix ;)

------
rmason
I'm actually going to give the tab generator a try, looked pretty nice.

